# What about an idea for a competition?



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

How about some sort of competition on here, for everyone to get into?

Someone would compile a list of questions, invert related, of course.

Someone else might have a spiderling or a spare hissing cockroach they could donate, as a prize.

The first set of correct answers, within a designated period, would win :no1:?

Of course, it would totally rely on people having something to donate, and of course, at the outset, what that was would be known, so that those entering would be aware of what they may be winning.

Might be worth a punt...


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice one! Dunno if i could donate anything atm but its a good idea.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

It's a cool idea, but wouldn't everybody just get their answers off google?


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Ozgi said:


> It's a cool idea, but wouldn't everybody just get their answers off google?


Ah. That darn internet. Those Luddites were right, all along 

I suppose there is the chance of that.

However, it is the same with any competition, I suppose.

People will look to the net for answers, and if the net_ wasn't_ around, they would look to books.

On the upside, in looking for the info, they will learn along the way?


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

it wouldn't work..people would cheat and find the answer on the internet.it would not be fair!


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

What about a photo competion every month like POTM on say Ts one month Mantids on the other, or just put a random one up for pets people on here own. just a thought


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

That could work, photos just of inverts and the winner donates next month's prize?


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Admin could always talk to some of the shops that advertise on this site in the advertising spaces if they may consider donating small prizes, i think the were doing that on BN.


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

Injection said:


> Admin could always talk to some of the shops that advertise on this site in the advertising spaces if they may consider donating small prizes, i think the were doing that on BN.



yer like some food or some cheap decor or summit, nothing massive...?


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

Even if people did get answers off of the internet why not put all of the peoples names with the highest scores into hat and pick a winner randomly. That way it encourages many people to research and learn lots about inverts.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

In the shelled secion a lady called Ali "fantapants" organised like a giftorama, where a designated person gives each person involved in the giftorama another persons name, and they buy a gift for that person, like secret santa

Perhaps we could do that?

We recently had our spring giftorama, and I got a book on russian tortoises, and the person I brought for got a load of seeds to grow for her tortoises and a mini hedgehog plush teddy as she was into hedgehogs

Just an idea:2thumb:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

It would be good but would take a lot of setting up coz you'd need some people to recieve the pm's with the answers on, and if loads of ppl enter thats gonna be a lot of forms to sort so a few people might wanna do that...
I'm happy to help out with questions and offer a sling or something (I'll try find one spare lol) as part of a prize. 

Of course people will check on google, but that could be ok as long as they put the reference (link etc) and the answer cannot be copied and pasted. The questions in the quiz could be made technical so any info found would have to be properly read and worded in their own words to be allowed to score...? I'm sure there are ways round it. Good idea though!


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Injection said:


> What about a photo competion every month like POTM on say Ts one month Mantids on the other, or just put a random one up for pets people on here own. just a thought


Brilliant.

Someone posts a pic.

Of any invert they care to post.

And the first to guess what it _is_ wins the prize?

Actually, I hope admin read this, and give us their support, etc..

:2thumb:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Injection said:


> Admin could always talk to some of the shops that advertise on this site in the advertising spaces if they may consider donating small prizes, i think the were doing that on BN.


Another good idea.

Kudos.

:notworthy:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Prizes needn't ALWAYS be a live invert, could be something random. A book, for example?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Loser gets a photograph of Steve :whistling2:


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Injection said:


> What about a photo competion every month like POTM on say Ts one month Mantids on the other, or just put a random one up for pets people on here own. just a thought


I think we all know macro junkie would win that!! :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

On the main POTM, winners can't be voted for again for 3 months.

Or we could just let macro junkie be the judge, and donate ALL the prizes


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> On the main POTM, winners can't be voted for again for 3 months.
> 
> Or we could just let macro junkie be the judge, and donate ALL the prizes


Sounds good to me! lol


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Sounds like a great idea got a spare vagans sling and emp scorpling i could donate as prizes?


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

gwinni said:


> Sounds like a great idea got a spare vagans sling and emp scorpling i could donate as prizes?


There we go then, two great prizes.

Mods, can we make this a sticky, please?

Now, all we need is a volunteer who wishes to test us by posting a pic of our first invert to guess..

:no1:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Maybe the person offering the prizes should post the pic :2thumb:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Okay, that's cool...


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

So Gwinni posts the first pic?
and mods, can we have this stickied pleeeeeeeease?? :flrt:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Cool...:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

What happens if u dont have a camera????


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

selina20 said:


> What happens if u dont have a camera????


Then you can find an image on Google, put it here, and rename the file.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

it wouldn't necessarily have to be one of your own pics, find a pic on google, crop it, rename it, upload and post it, and whoever guesses what it is wins. 

oh dear Steve, looks like you were ahead of me - again! Is prematurity a regular problem for you?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Isnt this being done on AP atm with Marys insanely hard quiz lols.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

That quiz is finished lol - Dan robbed me of my prize :bash:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> That quiz is finished lol - Dan robbed me of my prize :bash:


Hahahaha i didnt even attempt it would of made a muppet of myself lmao.


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

What does it have to be a pic of? I don't have camera. And don't know how to crop pics and change the name of them, would someone be up for helping me?


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Changing name of image:
find it on your computer
right-click : Rename
type whatever you want the name to be
press enter
Crop:
open up paint.
in the tools, select the top-right option, a dashed square.
drag around the area you want to keep
press CTRL C
open documents/my pictures
ctrl v


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

gwinni said:


> What does it have to be a pic of?


Any invert of your choice mate, don't make it easy!


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Ok i'll go have a nosey and see what i can come up with


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

How about part of an insect to make it a bit more difficult?


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

I like that.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

great idea :notworthy:


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Is it just gonna be whoever gets right answer first? Is there gonna be a time limit? And prize will it be both or a choice of what i have to donate? Just gonna try cropping pic the now will post it asap.


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Right sorry for the delay folks my bebo was playing up! Hope i've not made it to hard i can always make pic a bit bigger tommorrow?


----------



## Rabymar (Feb 19, 2009)

hahahah i need glasses....*squints lol


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

peacock mantis?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

gwinni said:


> Right sorry for the delay folks my bebo was playing up! Hope i've not made it to hard i can always make pic a bit bigger tommorrow?


Is it a Madagascan Bosidural butterfly *sp.
I am a bit of a butterfly and moth nerd so i kinda knew where i thought it was from and had to find name with google
I bet i am wrong now i admitted my nerdishness


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

> hahahah i need glasses....*squints lol


I know it wouldn't let me in to get slightly bigger pic it kept aborting me and i don't have a photobucket account!



> peacock mantis?


Nope



> Is it a Madagascan Bosidural butterfly *sp.


Nope


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

gwinni said:


> I know it wouldn't let me in to get slightly bigger pic it kept aborting me and i don't have a photobucket account!
> 
> 
> Nope
> ...


Aw crap now you all know my nerdiness:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Tidy :lol2:


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Nothing wrong with nerdiness, i think it's something to be proud of!


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> we could just let macro junkie be the judge, and donate ALL the prizes


 :lol2: Thanks :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

its very small!

Is it a swallowtail butterfly?


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

I can't make pic any bigger sorry 

Nope


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Is it a Schueti(stick insect)


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Nope
And thanks for help on how to crop and change name of pic


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Lol, this is brilliant. I think it is better that it's quite small, makes it a bit harder!


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

gwinni said:


> Nope
> And thanks for help on how to crop and change name of pic


 No worries Gwinni : victory:


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

Some type of moth but cant remember what its called.


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

> Some type of moth but cant remember what its called


Getting warmer lols


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I am sticking with my Madagascar guess but i am thinking Sunset Moth ( urania etc)


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Well done teeny your nerdiness has paid off lols
Succeed With This 10 Unique Insects


----------



## Rabymar (Feb 19, 2009)

Whoop go teeny!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

woohoo well done Teeny :no1::no1::no1:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

gwinni said:


> Well done teeny your nerdiness has paid off lols
> Succeed With This 10 Unique Insects


Woop woop nerd is the new cool. I knew it was from Madagascar lol


Rabymar said:


> Whoop go teeny!





garlicpickle said:


> woohoo well done Teeny :no1::no1::no1:


Thankyou i am proud to be a nerd.


Does the winner sort out next prize ???? If so what sort of thing??? I havent got anything here atm but could prob order summin in:no1::no1:


----------



## Rabymar (Feb 19, 2009)

When is the next pic?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Not sure. I am waiting for Steve to tell me if i have to post a pic next as i won last time.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

TEENY said:


> Not sure. I am waiting for Steve to tell me if i have to post a pic next as i won last time.


Don't wait for Steve - he'll think we need him :lol2:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> Don't wait for Steve - he'll think we need him :lol2:


loooooooooool. BTW what sort of stuff are we giving as prizes???


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

anything you like!


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

TEENY said:


> Not sure. I am waiting for Steve to tell me if i have to post a pic next as i won last time.


Feck.

I was offline all of last night, and already there has been a first winner.

:bash:


Yup, if you guessed correct, it is your go, and the prize can be anything you like, it doesn't even need to be invert related, tbh.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Okie dokie hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm how about some live foods??? or i may be able to get my hands on a Rosea sling. Which would be better ???


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

TEENY said:


> Okie dokie hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm how about some live foods??? or i may be able to get my hands on a Rosea sling. Which would be better ???


Just whatever you can manage, Teeny.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

could even be chocolate-related, for instance 

chocolate covered locusts maybe?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Just whatever you can manage, Teeny.


FAnkoo but i need a nudge as i am crap at choosing. I could also get some decor or summin living on the IOW makes getting inverts a bit trickier tho.:lol2:

Someone choose for me and i will go find a pic:no1:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I cant believe i missed the 1st competition


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

There will be another one in a min if someone will decide on prize for me lol


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

garlicpickle said:


> could even be chocolate-related, for instance
> 
> chocolate covered locusts maybe?


I tried some chocolate coated ants, once.

Freaking horrible, they are.

:gasp:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

TEENY said:


> There will be another one in a min if someone will decide on prize for me lol


Livefoods, then.

Always a use for them.

x


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Okie dokie:no1: The person can tell me what size when they win:no1:

Right the next time i post it will be the pic so all get your typing fingers reday. Shall i crop it like gwinnis to make it harder? I can show a bit more each day if no-one guesses


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

TEENY said:


> Okie dokie:no1: The person can tell me what size when they win:no1:
> 
> Right the next time i post it will be the pic so all get your typing fingers reday. Shall i crop it like gwinnis to make it harder? *I can show a bit more each day if no-one guesses*


_*Coughs tea over screen*_

Good idea.

And we can guess the invert, as well.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

enlightenment said:


> _*Coughs tea over screen*_
> 
> Good idea.
> 
> And we can guess the invert, as well.


 :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> _*Coughs tea over screen*_
> 
> Good idea.
> 
> And we can guess the invert, as well.


Looooooooooool at you, you made a funny:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

Right peeps here we go. It might be a little easy but time will tell


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

The T Lord said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


sssssssssssh:lol2::lol2:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Im guessing, ummm... oooh i know this one.. a spiderr?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

_jake_ said:


> Im guessing, ummm... oooh i know this one.. a spiderr?


maybe:lol2:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

TEENY said:


> Looooooooooool at you, you made a funny:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> Right peeps here we go. It might be a little easy but time will tell


 
It's not a woodlice spider, is it?

Probably not, the abdomen looks wrong


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> It's not a woodlice spider, is it?
> 
> Probably not, the abdomen looks wrong


Nope not this time


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

A huntsman spider?


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Your not the only nerdy one teeny i'm fairly sure i know what it is but will let someone else guess lol


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> A huntsman spider?


Nope


gwinni said:


> Your not the only nerdy one teeny i'm fairly sure i know what it is but will let someone else guess lol


loooool oh god they will think we are in cahoots lol don't forget to put in your guess later on if noone gets it.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

nursery web spider?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

tegenaria sp?


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Lol well that's why i thought i'd leave it the now


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

_Dolomedes triton _is my guess


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> nursery web spider?


Nope not this time


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

The T Lord said:


> _Dolomedes triton _is my guess


nope not that either


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

TEENY said:


> nope not that either


 is it _Dolomedes_ though?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

What about my answer


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

selina20 said:


> tegenaria sp?





selina20 said:


> What about my answer


Sorry sweetness i missed it and went straight onto next page.Nope sorry hunny.


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

Dysdera Crocata?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

herpzane said:


> Dysdera Crocata?


Nope, i think Steve already guessed woodlouse spid mate


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

herpzane said:


> Dysdera Crocata?


 Not a woodlice spider


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Mouse spider?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> Mouse spider?


WTF I thought you were pulling my leg and i had to google to see if that was real :blush:tis a scary looking beast lol but nope


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

TEENY said:


> WTF I thought you were pulling my leg and i had to google to see if that was real :blush:tis a scary looking beast lol but nope


actually they are tiny! :lol2:


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Ew they are minging! It looks like a tick!


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

enlightenment said:


> People will look to the net for answers, and if the net_ wasn't_ around, they would look to books.


Books?


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Brown Recluse Spider? Loxosceles reclusa? :2thumb:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> actually they are tiny! :lol2:


LOOL Glad too cos that haz real big teef:gasp::gasp:



andy07966 said:


> Brown Recluse Spider? Loxosceles reclusa? :2thumb:


Yup you got it well done . Here is the whole pic




*Brown Recluse Spider







*


SIZE: 1/4 to 3/4 inch (6.4-19.1mm) 
COLOR: Golden brown 
DESCRIPTION: Brown recluse spiders belong to a group of spiders commonly known as violin spiders or fiddlebacks. This is because of a characteristic fiddle-shaped pattern they have on their head region. The spider is golden brown with the fiddle being dark brown or black. This spider is not hairy and the fiddle pattern is often shiny. They are about 1/4 to 3/4 inch long. 
HABITAT: Brown recluse spiders are found primarily in the Midwest. Many cases of bites are reported from Texas, Kansas, Missouri, and Oklahoma. The edge of its range just reaches the tip of western Virginia, but it occurs rarely in this state. The spider commonly lives in basements and garages of houses and often hides behind boards and boxes. Bites often occur when the spiders hide in towels or old clothes left in those areas. 
LIFE CYCLE: Female deposits eggs in off-white silken cases about 1/3 inch in diameter in sheltered, dark areas. Spiderlings emerge in 24-36 days and abandon the egg case. Development is slow, influenced by weather conditions and food availability. They reach maturity in 10 to 12 months and can survive long periods of time without food or water. 
TYPE OF DAMAGE: The severity of the bite may vary. The symptoms may vary from no harm at all to a reaction that is very severe. Often there is a systemic reaction within 24-36 hours characterized by restlessness, fever, chills, nausea, weakness, and joint pain. Where the bite occurs there is often tissue death and skin is sloughed off. In some severe cases, a wound may develop that lasts several months. 
CONTROL: In all cases, a physician should be notified. If at all possible, kill and take the spider to the physician for positive identification. Individual spiders can be crushed underfoot or sprayed with an aerosol spray. Clean up and remove any potential hiding places. 
Important note: Many of the wolf spiders are similar in appearance and have similar markings as the brown recluse. They are large, robust, and hairy and, therefore, can be distinguished from the brown recluse. 
INTERESTING FACTS: Spiders are seldom aggressive and bite only when threatened or injured.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

oooooh well done Andy


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh i thought we were gonna be taking our own pictures lol

I've got an idea... how about i get some pictures of different bits of different spiders, put it together as one spider and people have to work out what spider each bit came from? :lol2: Might take me a while though


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

jigsaw spider lol


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Becky said:


> Oh i thought we were gonna be taking our own pictures lol
> 
> I've got an idea... how about i get some pictures of different bits of different spiders, put it together as one spider and people have to work out what spider each bit came from? :lol2: Might take me a while though


Sounds good, i would start, but my paint skills aren't quite good enough :blush::lol2:



garlicpickle said:


> jigsaw spider lol


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

If anyone is any good with photoshop let me know and i'll send you the pics of each bit and you can put them together :lol2: 

I'll take the pictures myself from mine and my boyfriends collection


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Becky said:


> If anyone is any good with photoshop let me know and i'll send you the pics of each bit and you can put them together :lol2:
> 
> I'll take the pictures myself from mine and my boyfriends collection


I'll do it if you like. I can find my way round photoshop reasonably well.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Wicked! I shall charge my camera batteries up hehe It's gonna be one weird looking spider! :lol2:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Whose turn is it next, then?

Andy?

Pic? Prize?

When someone has won something, are those putting up the prize contacting them for their address, etc?

Thanks


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Whose turn is it next, then?
> 
> Andy?
> 
> ...


Gwinni has contacted me and i have contacted Andy to ask what size livefood. Thanks for reminding me i will need an address too lol


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

I've won some mealies!!! Yay!! Do I have to go next? Haven't really got any decent prizes. I could probably find something i suppose.

Thanks!!! :2thumb:


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Got your PM teeny will get him out to you asap. Well done andy


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

andy07966 said:


> I've won some mealies!!! Yay!! Do I have to go next? Haven't really got any decent prizes. I could probably find something i suppose.
> 
> Thanks!!! :2thumb:


Steve said it doesn't have to be invert related either so hopefully this will make it easier:lol2:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

TEENY said:


> Steve said it doesn't have to be invert related either so hopefully this will make it easier:lol2:


 What prize did you choose? This is awesome. Wish I was better at invert I.D.! lol.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Ozgi said:


> What prize did you choose? This is awesome. Wish I was better at invert I.D.! lol.


What from Gwinni or what i am sending ???


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

For the spider jigsaw do we have to guess all the bits i take it?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

the trick is to ask questions difficult to find online. 

Or guess the picture because you have to ID species which you cant just google, along with anagrams, word searches and cryptic clues. 

Not that hard to do, i'd be up for supplying some questions.


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

I've got it, the winner will have to list the five correct spiders, 

i.e.

A - ------
B - ------
etc...

Its up to you guys if you want me to tell you when you get one right or just wait untill you have the complete list.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

ooooooooooo that is good i can only guess at 3 so i won't embarass myself


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

TEENY said:


> What from Gwinni or what i am sending ???


From Gwinni! 

That spider monster is awesome. I can guess 2 of them. lol.


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Lol, its not too hard really. The winner must provide a complete list so if you know all but one best idea would be to keep it to yourself or you will be giving other people clues!! :lol2:

Winner will receive livefood from "TEENY"

Good Luck All!!!!


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

How do we guess? PM or on this thread?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Ozgi said:


> From Gwinni!
> 
> That spider monster is awesome. I can guess 2 of them. lol.


I chose the scorpling for my son as he is trying to commandeer mine before they have even got here:lol2:


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh, i forgot...

For:

A - I want either sci. name or common name
B - Scientific
C - Either
D - Scientific
E - Either


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

andy07966 said:


> Oh, i forgot...
> 
> For:
> 
> ...


Do we PM you our guesses?


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

I guess you could, or put them on the thread. It depends how confident you are!! :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I think I can only guess 2


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

I've had a few very good tries via pm. Keep it up, i don't think it will be long until someone nails it!!!


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

New rule to make it a little fairer, 60 mins between each guess. :2thumb:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Sent you my guesses via pm


----------



## smokey progg (Feb 20, 2009)

its C that im stuck on lol is it from your collection or somewhere else


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

smokey progg said:


> its C that im stuck on lol is it from your collection or somewhere else


I have had one but all these images are from google.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm pretty confident with A to D but its E i can't quite put my finger on...


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I cant wait an hour to put my answers in :lol2:


----------



## smokey progg (Feb 20, 2009)

lol iv given up just cant put my finger on C pretty sure on all others wish it was still one pic a lot easier :lol2:
but at least it is a challenge


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Whoever gets this one right could try another comp, a quiz or an anagram or something, and @ spokeyprogg who said you got C wrong?


----------



## smokey progg (Feb 20, 2009)

ah well im gonna review all my answers lol 
im paranoid now to find out lol


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

I will post the answers when someone guesses and give clues if nobody guesses soon.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

I like the idea of a random quiz, with questions, anagrams, pictures etc..

Just wish I knew enough to be able to take part. lol. 

I think we need more participants aswell, there are loads of regulars on here that haven't had a go yet!


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

I noticed that to, wondered if most folk don't actually realise we have a comp on the go in this thread coz title is IDEA for comp it's not an actual here is a comp thread.


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Just added another thread linking to this one, don't know if its allowed but it might work.

I'm going out for a couple of hours so answers will be marked when i get bk!!


----------



## smokey progg (Feb 20, 2009)

come on every one here has to enter lol free bump


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Maybe the latest pic should be reposted in a new thread titled COMPETITION Prizes to be won:no1::no1:


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

smokey progg said:


> come on every one here has to enter lol free bump


Really? :devil:
Am I right in guessing they're all spiders? :hmm:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

A - black spider
B - spider with red hairs on its bum
C - brown spider
D - blue spider
E - garden spider :lol2:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

WTF happened to this thread?

:rant2:


----------

